# Was Accepted In LPN Program But....Help



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I thought this career path would help with bennies and and pay for what I really want to do: psychology.

After passing a national exam and being one of 30 people out of 175 that were accepted into the program, I was on cloud nine. I thought this was the answer to my lack of benefits and money. 

To make a long story short, on Friday we had the third mandatory orientation, the others had been held at 4 pm and guess what the third was at 9am. But I had it cemented in my brain for 4. I received a call that I was removed from the program and put at the back of the alternate list. That is 6 people that have to drop and be added to the program before I am invited back.

Re-thinking (and after all I am 54 yrs old) about time and limited funds, I decided that perhaps I should go for a BS in Human Services. And so I registered and start courses in January.

I was so upset but recovered with this alternate plan (after all that's what I really wanted) but I am hearing from a few people that there are no jobs for a BS in this field and I need a Masters. Does anyone know anything different? I can't afford the time for a Masters.

Appreciate feedback, thanks!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I dont know jack squat about all that there "mEddiKal StUfF"
but gee, it seems a congratulations is in order. you have "Options", and that kicks-ass!!!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If your goal is to have a career to make money and pay bills and to be self-sufficient long-term, I would not automatically go to Plan B but re-assess entirely. 

Consider the time span and extra costs involved with any educational program, including scheduling of classes to allow part-time or full-time employment both during class terms/semesters and on breaks...also uniforms, books, fees for certification and licensing...special exams and/or testing, and any sort of thing that could cause disqualification including physical. Plus the risk if for any reason you didn't finish the program, what sort of costs must be re-paid in any case.

Then, consider the career/job itself. Any costs involved getting to and from work, finding a job, relocation costs, whether the job would curtail you from doing any other kind of similar work in terms of moonlighting...or non-compete clauses or just rules regarding clinical settings (have to shower & change or whatever between jobs)...

Finally, look at what's available right now in jobs, and think about what, if you absolutely had to pick a job you could live with that would provide necessary income, you would do. Is it close to what would make you most content with a job situation if you choose any work without having to worry about income? 

As for the school, make sure if you do go to a school that you could pay back any investment with the type of job described above (one you could get right now, with current qualifications) and that the education process itself, without the expected end result, would be worth it just for the experience and what it adds to you - as a person - not your earning power. That is, if you were not able to work in that field for any reason, would you still have immensely enjoyed the educational process and knowledge gained and personal journey? 

I hope it goes well for you. I am sorry about the time mix-up, sometimes when that sort of thing happens to me I wonder whether my subconscious is trying to tell me something.

I'm enjoying my school program. I have a couple more years of benefits left, the program doesn't cost me anything and provides income, which is great, because I really wanted to do this program. I have no idea what I will do when I graduate. I'll likely end up copy-writing as a main income and then do writing on the side. However, it would be great if it turns out the other way around! 

Right now I still have part-time work doing what I used to do, as well as I am able to do it. It's telecommute so I can fit it in no matter what my school schedule. 

Rethink the impossible. That is, don't look at what is available and try to make it work for yourself...think instead about what would be ideal and question why it might be 'impossible' and whether this is just perception. A dream can come true and they often do! Whereas a fantasy makes an inviting path but is usually a dead end and just feels wrong from the start. 

Whatever you do, don't panic! 

A spreadsheet where you can compare the different job postings in terms of income and expenses related to working and tax situation and all that, plus cost of gaining credentials...is useful. For instance, for some jobs it might say you can substitute so many years of experience for the graduate degree...so it might make more sense to work for that credential and enroll in the few classes that would fill the gap between education and experience...or to gain fluency in a second language to make yourself more competitive in the market for that job. 

Sounds like you are doing real well, regardless.
Like the other poster said, options are better than having your back against the wall.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for both of your imput.

I wanted the salary from the LPN to pay toward a degree in psychology, that was the main reason I was doing the LPN. I really want to do psych. So perhaps, it was a blessing in disguise.

I do not have to pay for tuition neither do I have to pay it back. I am considered poor and am living on the proceeds from the sale of the house during school. I would be going full time.

I have looked into the job market and the jobs would be addiction counseling, etc... That would be just fine. I am not doing this for the money, but that I may help people. Yes I do need to live and it will pay enough for that. After all, it's just me and the pooch.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Sparkles, that is great. I have a feeling your subconscious 'made' you miss the LPN program briefing so you could do the psychology program which is what you want.

There are plenty of jobs in the psych field such as research and implementation of intervention programs, etc. Just be sure to include in your coursework some business studies such as organizational communication and budgeting and/or grant-writing, try to pick up a second language fluency, and make sure you do internships that are up your alley. 

You deserve to live your dream, not to blow your school money on something that might lead to affording your dream. If your dream is doing the study of psychology, just do it. 

The job market really stinks right now. Remember if you work even a bit, you can get earned income credit, that is like a raise.  So even if you do not HAVE to work, it is good to work. Also if you go without work for 5 years it does something very bad to your Social Security benefits, so I don't recommend not working. Working also builds references, and comes with other perks tangible and intangible. 

You don't have to justify your choice of program based on anyone else's opinions. I thought people would say all sorts of weird/negative stuff to me about my degree in comparative literature. But nobody has said anything bad at all, only that is great that I can do it. I take it so seriously, because it is my dream come true. I still can't believe it and once in a while think something bad will happen, like they will say they made a mistake with the benefits or scholarship, LOL. But it won't matter, one semester would be better than nothing!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks homemaker for the pat on the back and the positive re-enforcement. I appreciate it and you're quite right about the round-about way instead of the direct route. Makes more sense to begin with what I really what to do/study.

I will look into the social security situation. I have worked for over 30 years and I don't want that played with at this point.

Again, thanks and I hope you are doing well.


----------

